# Suspended Baseball Game... What are the rules



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay..

The White Sox and Orioles game was suspended today in the 12th inning...

To be made up at a later date... since teh Orioles don't make a return trip, who knows when it will be made up.

So I know some of the basics:

1) The game will pickup where it left off...
2) All players "movement" during the game, stays the same..
3) Stats count as if it was today, for historical tracking

So I have a question.

How do trades and injury and suspensions play into the game.
What if players that were in the game, are no longer on the team... or out on IR... or suspended.

What if by a combination of events, they don't have 8 players... or have no more pitchers?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

So you were watching that game too....what a long game to not even end.

I believe the only players eligible to play in the game are the players on the current roster as of yesterday and if they have already been taken out of the game the can not play. So if the team is short on fielders when the game is finished you will see some pitchers playing the field.

As for the game to be finished there is a 99% chance the game will be finished here in Baltimore the next time the White Sox come here. They will probably play it a few hours before the start of one of the other games with *no* fans in the stadium so home field advantage will not go to the O's.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Man, I had not even thought about those scenarios. Crazy. 

I will have to talk to my wife who used to be a statistician on the baseball team in college.


----------



## irish316 (Nov 7, 2007)

The field was just awful but the Sox had plenty of opps to win the game in the first 9 innings. Here is the rule from MLB on suspended games:


4.12
SUSPENDED GAMES.
(a) A game shall become a suspended game that must be completed at a future date if the game is terminated for any of the following reasons:
(1) A curfew imposed by law;
(2) A time limit permissible under league rules;
(3) Light failure or malfunction of a mechanical field device under control of the home club. (Mechanical field device shall include automatic tarpaulin or water removal equipment);
(4) Darkness, when a law prevents the lights from being turned on;
(5) Weather, if a regulation game is called while an inning is in progress and before the inning is completed, and the visiting team has scored one or more runs to take the lead, and the home team has not retaken the lead; or
(6) It is a regulation game that is called with the score tied. National Association Leagues may also adopt the following rules for suspended games. (If adopted by a National Association League, Rule 4.10(e) would not apply to their games.):
(7) The game has not become a regulation game (41/2 innings with the home team ahead, or 5 innings with the visiting club ahead or tied).
(8) If a game is suspended before it becomes a regulation game, and is continued prior to another regularly scheduled game, the regularly scheduled game with be limited to seven innings.
(9) If a game is suspended after it is a regulation game, and is continued prior to another regularly scheduled game, the regularly scheduled game will be a nine inning game.
EXCEPTION: Optional Rules 4.12(a)(7), 4.12(a)(8) and 4.12(a)(9) for National Association Leagues will not apply to the last scheduled game between the two teams during the championship season or league playoffs.
No game called because of a curfew (Rule 4.12(a)(1)), weather (Rule 4.12(a)(5)), a time limit (Rule 4.12(a)(2)) or with a tied score (Rule 4.12(a)(6)) shall be a suspended game unless it has progressed far enough to have been a regulation game pursuant to Rule 4.10(c). A game called pursuant to Rules 4.12(a)(3) or 4.12(a)(4) shall be a suspended game at any time after it starts.
NOTE: Weather and similar conditions—Rules 4.12(a)(1) through 4.12(a)(5)—shall take precedence in determining whether a called game shall be a suspended game. If a game is halted by weather, and subsequent light failure or an intervening curfew or time limit prevents its resumption, the game shall not be a suspended game. If a game is halted by light failure, and weather or field conditions prevent its resumption, the game shall not be a suspended game. A game can only be considered a suspended game if stopped for any of the six reasons specified in Rule 4.12(a).
(b) A suspended game shall be resumed and completed as follows:
(1) Immediately preceding the next scheduled single game between the two clubs on the same grounds; or
(2) Immediately preceding the next scheduled doubleheader between the two clubs on the same grounds, if no single game remains on the schedule; or
(3) If suspended on the last scheduled date between the two clubs in that city, transferred and played on the grounds of the opposing club, if possible;
(i) Immediately preceding the next scheduled single game, or
(ii) Immediately preceding the next scheduled doubleheader, if no single game remains on the schedule.
(4) Any suspended game not completed prior to the last scheduled game between the two teams during the championship season shall become a called game. If such game becomes a called game and
(i) has progressed far enough to become a regulation game, and one team is ahead, the team that is ahead shall be declared the winner;
(ii) has progressed far enough to become a regulation game, and the score is tied, the game shall be declared a “tie game.” A tie game is to be replayed in its entirety, unless the league president determines that playing the rescheduled game is not necessary to affect the league championship; or
(iii)has not progressed far enough to become a regulation game, the game shall be declared “No Game.” In such case, the game is to be replayed in its entirety, unless the league president determines that playing the rescheduled game is not necessary to affect the league championship.
(c) A suspended game shall be resumed at the exact point of suspension of the original game. The completion of a suspended game is a continuation of the original game. The lineup and batting order of both teams shall be exactly the same as the lineup and batting order at the moment of suspension, subject to the rules governing substitution. Any player may be replaced by a player who had not been in the game prior to the suspension. No player removed before the suspension may be returned to the lineup.
A player who was not with the club when the game was suspended may be used as a substitute, even if he has taken the place of a player no longer with the club who would not have been eligible because he had been removed from the lineup before the game was suspended.
Rule 4.12(c) Comment: If immediately prior to the call of a suspended game, a substitute pitcher has been announced but has not retired the side or pitched until the batter becomes a baserunner, such pitcher, when the suspended game is later resumed may, but is not required to start the resumed portion of the game. However, if he does not start he will be considered as having been substituted for and may not be used in that game.
(d) Rain checks will not be honored for any regulation or suspended game that has progressed to or beyond a point of play described in Rule 4.10(c).


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How do trades and injury and suspensions play into the game.
> What if players that were in the game, are no longer on the team... or out on IR... or suspended.
> 
> What if by a combination of events, they don't have 8 players... or have no more pitchers?


The MLB folks aren't idiots, particularly in short-term matters, so this is pretty well covered.

IF it becomes necessary to finish the game ...

Players who appeared and were removed are not eligible.
If players in the lineup or still eligible have been traded or injured, their replacements will be in the lineup or eligible. Teams are typically given broad latitude to make these replacements.
If a player is suspended, he will not be eligible, but the team will know about it well in advance and can make roster moves to ensure they have the best possible lineup.
If a team runs out of pitchers ... well, nobody says you have to put a pitcher on the mound. At Coors Field, there's a special display for Brent Mayne, a catcher who was the winning pitcher in a 12-inning game in 2000. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brent_Mayne
Ditto for position players. When used in emergencies, pitchers typically find themselves in the outfield.

So it's very, very unlikely that there would be a circumstance in which a major-league team would find itself without nine eligible uniformed players. That's especially true when it's got extra days to plan for it.


----------



## Dan Burgess (Apr 3, 2008)

This is reason #185 how Bud Selig and his cronies are ruining baseball.

Just call the game a tie, have the stats count, and then have a full make-up game later in the year. That policy worked for dozens of years. What was so bad about it?


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

Dan Burgess said:


> This is reason #185 how Bud Selig and his cronies are ruining baseball.
> 
> Just call the game a tie, have the stats count, and then have a full make-up game later in the year. That policy worked for dozens of years. What was so bad about it?


I'm not a fan of Selig but suspended games came into effect in the mid forties, long before he was even an owner. The reason for ties were mainly because of darkness and travel was tougher back then. Now there is no need for a tie.

They will find a compatible off day for both teams and try and make it up in Chicago. If not then finish it before Chicago visits Baltimore in August.

If a player is traded then it will be just a simple substitution.

Now here is a thought, what if say Huff, tossed out (on a bad call), is traded to Chicago?

The game should have been suspended in the 9th or 10th. That field was in horrible shape.


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

hookemfins said:


> I'm not a fan of Selig but suspended games came into effect in the mid forties, long before he was even an owner. The reason for ties were mainly because of darkness and travel was tougher back then. Now there is no need for a tie.
> 
> They will find a compatible off day for both teams and try and make it up in Chicago. If not then finish it before Chicago visits Baltimore in August.
> 
> ...


Monday June 23, both teams have an off day. Orioles are going from Milwaukee to Chicago, but to play the Cubs. Sox will have played the Cubs on Sunday, travel to LA to play the Dodgers Tuesday. An early time that day, 1PM or so, is what should happen. If not, they would play it in Baltimore before one of the games there.

BTW, if anyone is traded to the opposing team, I do think they could play for the new team, against the old team in the same game. Even if they had already played for the old team before the trade. I would have loved to see this suspended after 8, then we wouldn't be having to worry about this, it would have been a White Sox victory!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Dan Burgess said:


> Just call the game a tie, have the stats count, and then have a full make-up game later in the year. That policy worked for dozens of years. What was so bad about it?


As hookemfins suggests, suspended games were much more common in the days before fields had lights. The advantage of a suspended game is that you can start the next day, maybe a little early, and play the inning or two it typically takes to finish, before continuing with that day's regularly scheduled game.

The disadvantage is when it's the last game of the last visit for that team. Can't have everything.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I am watching the O's game now and they just said the game will be finished in Baltimore August 25th when Chicago comes here for a series.


----------



## fineware (Jun 12, 2007)

FTA Michael said:


> If a team runs out of pitchers ... well, nobody says you have to put a pitcher on the mound.


I forget who they were playing, but I remember the Mets running out of relief pitchers in '86 during some 16-inning-plus marathon. Davey pulled Kevin Mitchell in from left field to pitch and replaced him with someone from the bench. Now *that* was something special to watch. Bottom line is if you can put nine on the field, you can continue.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

BMoreRavens said:


> I am watching the O's game now and they just said the game will be finished in Baltimore August 25th when Chicago comes here for a series.


http://www.tsn.ca/mlb/story/?id=236248&lid=sublink07&lpos=headlines_mlb


----------



## Camahoe (Apr 22, 2008)

fineware said:


> I forget who they were playing, but I remember the Mets running out of relief pitchers in '86 during some 16-inning-plus marathon. Davey pulled Kevin Mitchell in from left field to pitch and replaced him with someone from the bench. Now *that* was something special to watch. Bottom line is if you can put nine on the field, you can continue.


Mitchell and Ray Knight had been ejected for fighting with the Reds' Eric Davis, and Darryl Strawberry had been ejected for arguing balls and strikes. So Davey Johnson moved Gary Carter to 3rd base (where he hadn't played in 11 years), and brought in Jesse Orosco to play right field while Roger McDowell pitched. Johnson switched Orosco and McDowell as the matchups dictated. Orosco recorded a putout in right, and McDowell got the win in the 14th.

edit: Can tell I'm a huge Mets fan, too bad it's 13-1 right now.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I saw an extra inning game between the Cubs and Dodgers that was suspended due to darkness(before the lights went in). The game picked up in the 22nd or so inning where the left off. The game went a few more innings before the Cubs scored on a single and the player was safe after a close call at the plate. It looked like Eric Gregg was going to call him out(he started to make the thumb up sign, then the arms went out), but called him safe to end the game.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I saw an extra inning game between the Cubs and Dodgers that was suspended due to darkness(before the lights went in). The game picked up in the 22nd or so inning where the left off. The game went a few more innings before the Cubs scored on a single and the player was safe after a close call at the plate. It looked like Eric Gregg was going to call him out(he started to make the thumb up sign, then the arms went out), but called him safe to end the game.


I remember that game. I think the question has been answered, and now we know when the game will be continued. More than likely, at least a few players will not be on the rosters of those teams anymore, so they will have substitutions with current players, who will all be eligible to play in the game.

Most times, I have seen where they either immediately "sustitute" a starting pitcher or long reliever, and just take it from there. In an AL game, it seems less likely they would wind up "down to their last man". Like in that Dodgers-Cubs game...I think Tommy Lasorda already had at least 1 pitcher playing outfield. In a related note, that game was played around the time where Wrigley still allowed fans to come in for free after the 7th inning stretch or so and watch the remainder of the game (space permitting and it almost always did), so I know of a few kids who went to that game for free and saw a full length game (and then some)...and got a rain check from the usher for a ticket for the next day (they handed them out since a lot of people still had the habit of throwing their tickets away before the game was over..my how things have changed). 
I was a kid back then, and we spent many a summer afternoon waiting around Wrigley until we could get in a watch a couple free innings.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Great story! Growing up in Kansas City, I remember that they'd open the gates for free parking and free admission after the 7th. When I worked evenings nearby, I'd drop by for a couple of innings (or more!) of free baseball some nights. Any wonder why we're baseball fans now?


----------

